# goat halters



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Where is a good place to find them. I have a nigerian and 2 mini fainters. Any information would be great because I have no idea where to look. :scratch:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Hoegger sells them. Here are the links  I don't know which halter is better as we don't put them on our goaties but hopefully someone else can tell you :wink: http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/De ... alter.html http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Ro ... ation.html


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I figure it would be easier to walk them around with either a halter or a harness. I don't want to rely on collars for that.  I don't think that would be very comfortable, lol


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Here are the halters that we use. They are great! They do not rub up next to their eyes. We use them on our Boers, but I bet they would work on Nigerians too. 
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... d_id=67769


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Tractor Supply caries one that fits my ND really well. I don't remember the brand though...I tried a few other halters that were made for goats and they didn't fit our ND, even the "kid" size


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is the one I have....

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... 1&cn=33083

I dont use collars or leave anything on them normally but if I have to drag one into the truck or something this gives more control than a collar and its cheap and easy.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'm going to have to check it out! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I tried to psot this yesterday and my internet went down.

What I wanted to tell you is if you go here http://www.caprinesupply.com/catalogsea ... /?q=halter

It is Caprine Supply that has all types of halters and different sizes. I use them to show my Cashmere Goats. They are great halters.


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Google- How to make a goat halter. Make your own and save.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

Trust me, if I had the skill to make a goat halter, I would! lol :laugh:


----------



## hipeatall (Jan 12, 2012)

any tips on how to get them used to being lead with the halter on? maybe take some treats or a small container of grain to shake... hmmm...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When I have one that will not lead, I put the halter on with a lead and as they stand and fight you, just hold tight against them and as the start to give in they will get use to it.

Some are a LOT easier then others. Good Luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Since we're on the subject of halters..

I've seen these at a lot of shows
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/poly-ro ... /cn/33083/

Considering ordering some since we're down to 'one' good dog collar from 4 LOL

I know I've asked before about them a long time ago, but before I order I thought I'd ask again, opinions on using these on boers instead of dog collars?

Right now the kids are just babies 1 & 3 weeks old, but we want to get them used to wearing whatever we plan to use, you know put it on, then take it off, and get them used to it before we start lead training.

Is it easier to get them lead trained using a halter vs. collar? This kind does tighten, so that does concern me, but I think it might be hard to buy a regular halter since they'll be in a growing stage, but also I have a budget that I want to stick to, and if we have to go dog collar route that is fine, worked last year.


----------



## Jdyson (Jul 20, 2011)

What about using a dog harness? Has anyone done that? I tried it on one of my boys and he didnt seem to mind too much. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I got one of the rope halters that tighten when pressure is applied and all my goats hate it . . . My ND fought it so hard that I thought he was going to break the bones in his face. I'm going to try a web style next.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Devin I noticed that in the advertisement for those halters they actually have it on the goat wrong... they have the adjustable part going up behind its ears, when actually that is designed to go under its chin. You probably already knew that but I could see how it would make a significant difference in how it feels to the goat. I just mentioned that because they also had an incorrect picture of the velcro goat hobbles on there for milking and I had the hardest time figuring them out after looking at that incorrect depiction on the website.


----------

